# Solved: Switching Identities Using Outlook 2007



## bosso (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you switch identities in Microsoft Outlook 2007? 
I have never used Outlook before. How do you even know who's logged in. I have always used Outlook Express and that's easy to use. I would keep using Outlook Express eccept the spell check for English (Austalian) does not work after downloading office 2007.

Bosso


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

By default outlook has 1 identity. You can create additional identities by opening your windows control panel, opening mail and then adding additional profiles. Each profile can have separate email accounts and so on. Once you have set up additional profiles, when you open outlook, you will be asked to specify, using a drop down box, which "identity" (profile) you would like to open.


----------



## bosso (Jun 9, 2008)

How am I able to set a password for MS outlook 07 to stop other uses of my computer reading my mail and me reading their's? I have tried using user accounts in control panel to solve the problem but that does not work. 

There is no problem doing this with outlook express, however when you install office 07 it disables the English (Australian) spell check in express which I need.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *bosso*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Since your two threads are almost interchangeable, I have merged them to one thread.
no longer have spell checking capabilities
Office 2007 and OE Spell Check
Proofing Tools, Part 2

For Outlook Express, you can download this spell checker:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=2952

As for Outlook 2007, did you create a second Profile for Outlook 2007? Or, did you create an additional Windows User account?


----------



## bosso (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for your post, we have two user accounts through our service provider. We both have different email addresses and passwords.

I have also set up two profiles in outlook, however there doesn't seem to be a password system as in outlook express.

Thanks for the info on spell check for out look express.

Thanks for your time, Bosso


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You can password the Personal Folders (.pst file) in Outlook.


Right click the top folder named: (*Personal Folders*):
Click: Properties for "Personal Folders" > Advanced... button > Change Password... button
Key in the *New Password* then key it again in the *Verify Password* field.
*OK, OK, OK* to save and close.

Close and restart Outlook 2007, select your Profile.
You should be prompted for a password.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## bosso (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you EAFiedler, that's perfect.

Cheers, Bosso


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Glad, that worked for you.

Now your options are wide open.
Outlook Express or Outlook 2007? 

I use both myself.


----------

